# Angeln Nexing



## Mighty Duck (25. September 2006)

Also ich kann euch nur Nexing sehr empfehlen es gibt 3 Teiche wo man  Friedfische oder 1 Raubfisch entnehmen kann und 2 Reales Teiche wo wirklich Kapitale Karpfen und Welse drin sind.

Hier Die Homepage
http://www.fischertraum.at/ :m


----------



## Calimero (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln Nexing*

hab auch schon vieles negatives über den dortigen catch & release teich gehört! angeblich sollen einige fische dort schon ziemlich verletzt sein...
hab mich aber noch nicht selbst davon überzeugen können. viell. weiß jemand aus dem board genaueres.


----------



## Mighty Duck (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln Nexing*

Kann aber auch daran liegen das sich viele Fischer vielleicht auch nicht richtig nach den regeln halten.


----------



## Calimero (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln Nexing*

wird sogar sicher daran liegen!


----------



## Mighty Duck (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln Nexing*

und zweitens hast du in den beiden Teichen auch Kapitale Räuber


----------



## posengucker (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln Nexing*

Hi Mighty Ducks,

erstmal willkommen an Board.

Ach ja Nexing, dort begann alles. Freund von mir nahm mich mal an einen der Tagesteiche mit. Wir haben zwar nix gefangen, mit Angelvirus war ich aber trotzdem infiziert.

Später habe ich am Releaseteich dort auch meinen 1. Karpfen gefangen.

War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr dort.
Kannst du mir vielleicht erklären, was es mit der Green-Card auf sich hat. Diese muss ja gelöst werden, um auf den Releaseteich fischen zu dürfen. Ist es auch noch so, dass mit geflochtener Schnur nicht oder nur auf bestimmte Fischarten gefischt werden darf?

lg
Werner


----------



## Fabio (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln Nexing*

Jaja, in Nexing hab ich auch meine ersten Karpfen gefangen, aber die Teiche sind teilweise so extrem flach und so viele fische drin, das ist unwaidmännisch und grenzt an tierquälerei, mich sehen die dort nie wieder, das is, wie wenn ein Jäger seinen Hirsch im Schrebergärtchen abballert....
Und es heisst releaseteiche, das hat sich leider nicht bis nach nexing durchgesprochen ( hier redet man ja noch von relaisteichen:m) Aber das muss sich jeder selbst ansehen und urteilen
lg Fabio


----------



## Florian12 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln Nexing*

Hallo!
Ich war dieses Wochenende von Freitag Abend bis bis Samstag Nachmittag mit meinem Vater und einem Arbeitskollegen von ihm in Nexing fischen. In der Nacht haben wir sehr viel gefangen. Es waren Karpfen zwischen 2 und 8 kg. In der Früh war dann nicht so viel los. Dann aber gegen 11.30 Uhr heulte mein Bissanzeiger auf. 10 Minuten später zeigte sich ein 110cm langer und 5 kg schwerer Stör an der Oberfläche. Der Köder war ein Frolic am Haar. Besonders gut fand ich auch, dass wir in dieser Nacht den ganzen Teich nur für uns alleine hatten. Wir fischen dort hauptsächlich am Teich 5 (Releaseteich) weil auf den Tageskartenteichen meistens sehr viel los ist.


----------

